# Martin vs Alvarez



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is J. P. Cormier again doing a comparison between his favourite Martin and an MD-60 Masterworks Alvarez. Take the test and see if you can tell which is which. Listen to the first video, do you guessing and then listen to the second video and see if you are correct or not and answer the poll with your results. This is a_* two choice poll*_ so you can also post which one(s) you liked or liked the best. This is just a fun poll to see if we get similar results as J.P. did.

*NOTE: In your posts, please don't mention which is which so we don't spoil it for the next member.*

Video #1






Video #2


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry I don't have the attention span for these long videos. I think guitar 1 was the Alvarez as it sounded brighter (mahagony b&S) than the Martin D-28 (rosewood B&S).

Was I right?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Sorry I don't have the attention span for these long videos. I think guitar 1 was the Alvarez as it sounded brighter (mahagony b&S) than the Martin D-28 (rosewood B&S).
> 
> Was I right?


If I tell you, everyone else will know. I guess the best I can tell you is keep watching the thread or watch the second video. Please keep it to yourself, though, once you find out so it doesn't become known to everyone else.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Where in the second video does he give the answer?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Where in the second video does he give the answer?


If I remember correctly, it's not too far in. (Maybe 2-3 minutes). You likely would have found the answer by now.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Your poll would not acceptable multiple choices.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Your poll would not acceptable multiple choices.


Thanks, Guncho. I changed it now and you can make two choices, one for which is which and what one is your favourite (or both).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Based on the sound of the YouTube, I preferred #1 and I guessed them correctly. But I’d never base my purchasing decision on a YouTube video, especially for an acoustic guitar. Playing the guitar is where the real differences in sound and feel come into play.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I guessed correctly. I liked both guitars and would be very happy with either. That said, I preferred number 2.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't watch the vid, is the dude comparing a rosewood bodied guitar with a mahogany one?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> I guessed correctly. I liked both guitars and would be very happy with either. That said, I preferred number 2..


Good for you Kerry. Perhaps you could edit the last part to take out the name of the guitar so it doesn't give it away to others? Just leave it at number 2.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Good for you Kerry. Perhaps you could edit the last part to take out the name of the guitar so it doesn't give it away to others? Just leave it at number 2.


Done. Wasn‘t thinking.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> Done. Wasn‘t thinking.


Thanks Kerry. I could have mentioned this in the OP as well. I have now added that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I didn't watch the vid, is the dude comparing a rosewood bodied guitar with a mahogany one?


I didn't watch it either figured it was about duck hunting - who won ?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Why aren't people comparing Martins to Alvarez instead of the other way around? And did any ducks get harmed in the comparison?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Who $ELL$ Alvarez Guitars ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Larry said:


> Who $ELL$ Alvarez Guitars ?


I am not sure who does down your way Larry but being so close to the border, there are likely some dealers in the Detroit area. The Acoustic Room in Hamilton is the closest one to you that I know of. They have a pretty good selection and the prices are very competitive. I think you can negotiate a bit on his prices as well.

Email SFM at the link below and they can give you more specific information.

International Distributors - Alvarez Guitars


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Larry said:


> Who $ELL$ Alvarez Guitars ?


$teadfa$tly doe$. For large U$ retailer$. He'$ a marketing $hill.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I heard somewhere that Martins are waaay better than Alvarez in every department. Maybe AGF?


----------

